# masturbation addiction



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

Title says all. Help make me quit...

seriously guys. help. how do i quit quickly. bin doin this for about 2 years now, and i need help.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh, boy...

..well, let's start at the beginning. What do you fap to?


----------



## Thoob (Sep 13, 2010)

You can never jack off too much.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 13, 2010)

*Just do this to yourself.*


----------



## smash_brew (Sep 13, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> You can never jack off too much.



Agreed! No one does you better then you!


----------



## Range-TE (Sep 13, 2010)

same problem, my record without doing it is only a month....


----------



## Fat D (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Oh, boy...
> 
> ..well, let's start at the beginning. What do you fap to?
> normal/bi/gay porn. on the road to quitting that
> ...


ouch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nononono


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 13, 2010)

a pair of scissors could help....


----------



## Raika (Sep 13, 2010)

cut off your hands


----------



## alidsl (Sep 13, 2010)

I love you Fat D


----------



## giratina16 (Sep 13, 2010)

Range-TE said:
			
		

> same problem, my record without doing it is only a month....


Ha my record is 3 days.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> cut off your hands


ahh.. any sensible suggestions? :3


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 13, 2010)

Range-TE said:
			
		

> same problem, my record without doing it is only a month....



Twice a day, once before my morning shower, once before my evening shower.

Ya gotta work it into your schedule, I say.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Range-TE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goodness... c'mon guys. Help me _*quit,*_ not schedule my fun time!


any real help?


----------



## giratina16 (Sep 13, 2010)

You know it's not a bad thing. It's been proven that masturbating twice a week can reduce the chances of developing prostate cancer. Now doing it every day, that's got to have some benefits (except orgasms).


----------



## smash_brew (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't think quitting is the answer. maybe cutting back would be more realistic if its actually causing a problem.


----------



## Dter ic (Sep 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Title says all. Help make me quit...
> 
> seriously guys. help. how do i quit quickly. bin doin this for about 2 years now, and i need help.




get a  life....



Spoiler



no seriously, get outside more, do sports, go to the park, ect, you get it...
although really it's normal


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Sep 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get a Girlfriend ??? >.<


----------



## Langin (Sep 13, 2010)

I have the same problem with gay porn...

My boyfriend knows it and he says no prob.! XD But I want to stop.


----------



## Megane (Sep 13, 2010)

Try doing other things like...............oh shit your doom.


----------



## smash_brew (Sep 13, 2010)

XoxconnorxoX said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this may work but eventually just having one girlfriend gets boring. I masturbated less often when i was sleeping with a different girl every night. damn pregnant girlfriend ruining my fun. so there's your answer. be a man whore.


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Sep 13, 2010)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> I don't think quitting is the answer. maybe cutting back would be more realistic if its actually causing a problem.





Yeah everone does it try like once a month its healthy a good trick is doing it stopping right before the point of no return waiting like a min and starting again and so on. Keep you set for a month or at least a few weeks


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 13, 2010)

Well you could.......

- Get a Partner who's willing to do it for you
- Have plenty of ice-cold showers 
- Try to think of something else that's NOT porn 
- Stop reading/watching all that Porn & start looking at pictures of ugly birds instead


Spoiler











& you say you've been doing it for 2years..... I hope it wasn't 2years NON-STOP - I would HATE to think you're doing it on the Bus


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Sep 13, 2010)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> XoxconnorxoX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah man whore it up just dont let anyone know


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

nope. I want to quit completely. Not once a month. Completely. Any strategies from a non-wanking guy?


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Sep 13, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Well you could.......
> 
> - Get a Partner who's willing to do it for you
> - Have plenty of ice-cold showers
> ...


Ewwww people actually do it there >.< never catching a bus AGAIN!


----------



## MeritsAlone (Sep 13, 2010)

Smash the window, jump out, start chasing a car, jump on, keep hanging on, get arrested, the adrenaline makes you paralyzed for 2 days, rinse and repeat.

OT: Throw away the porn or delete it depending on where you have it.. and TRY to resist.


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Sep 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> nope. I want to quit completely. Not once a month. Completely. Any strategies from a non-wanking guy?


Buy a ps3 or xbox 360 and kill people its very rewarding
*no darkon i will not tell hi its impossible shut the hell up*


----------



## smash_brew (Sep 13, 2010)

XoxconnorxoX said:
			
		

> smash_brew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



especially if you have a pregnant girlfriend. If you nail one or two girls really well they'll talk to others girls and then your in. so letting a couple people know is ok.


----------



## smash_brew (Sep 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> nope. I want to quit completely. Not once a month. Completely. Any strategies from a non-wanking guy?




why on earth would you want to stop completely? have you developed carpal tunnel?


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Sep 13, 2010)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha  LMFAO


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF is carpal tunnel? Just want to stop. It's been proven that masturbating reduces your chance of enjoying sex.


----------



## smash_brew (Sep 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> smash_brew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i assure you that it does no such thing.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


christian-oriented suggestions :3 If it's not too hard to ask for... OK how do I cut back?


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Sep 13, 2010)

[/quote]

Get a Girlfriend ??? >.<  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/quote]

this may work but eventually just having one girlfriend gets boring. I masturbated less often when i was sleeping with a different girl every night. damn pregnant girlfriend ruining my fun. so there's your answer. be a man whore.
[/quote]

Yeah man whore it up just dont let anyone know  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/quote]

especially if you have a pregnant girlfriend. If you nail one or two girls really well they'll talk to others girls and then your in. so letting a couple people know is ok.
[/quote]
Go for shortys trust me they may not look tall but..... hehe   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you catch my drift


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 13, 2010)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smashbrew, you have given me hope. Thanks.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 13, 2010)

Use BME pain olympics as a "guide" to never masturbating again.

That's really the best solution.




Actually the best solution is to never stop fappin'.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Use BME pain olympics as a "guide" to never masturbating again.
> 
> That's really the best solution.
> 
> ...


Cutting back? Am I talking to a wall of...a wall?


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Sep 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> smash_brew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chastity belt??


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

No. this is the first time i've discussed this in a forum anywhere.

p.s raulpica's been reading for a long time.


----------



## hullo8d (Sep 13, 2010)

Why would you want to stop your going to end up substituting your addiction with another.

If your really planning on stopping you should dedicate yourself to project or get a time consuming job or anything that will keep you busy; like Oscar Wilde says “Idle hands spend time at the genitals, and you know how much God hates that.”


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> Why would you want to stop your going to end up substituting your addiction with another.
> 
> If your really planning on stopping you should dedicate yourself to project or get a time consuming job or anything that will keep you busy; like Oscar Wilde says “Idle hands spend time at the genitals, and you know how much God hates that.”


Well Oscar Wilde was totally homosexual, whereas I am only bi.


----------



## prowler (Sep 13, 2010)

stop being a teenager.
that will help.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Sep 13, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> Smash the window, jump out, start chasing a car, jump on, keep hanging on, get arrested, the adrenaline makes you paralyzed for 2 days, rinse and repeat.
> 
> OT: Throw away the porn or delete it depending on where you have it.. and TRY to resist.



That's surely a good suggestion.
Blocking porn sites also works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Don't try to think about it...
Just... don't.
Whenever you think about it, play some random extremely annoying music.
If you do that everytime you think about it, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Really...


----------



## smash_brew (Sep 13, 2010)

I think this is the best thread ive seen here in a long time. 
@jet
are you a virgin? is this why you're worried about the enjoyment factor? just go get laid. you'll understand then

@warrior522 
always glad to help


----------



## alidsl (Sep 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Any strategies from a non-wanking guy?


WTF is that?


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Sep 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> hullo8d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol get a job


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 13, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## astrangeone (Sep 13, 2010)

I had this problem one summer - I had no job, no nothing to occupy me...and masturbation was a free activity.

I stopped it (not cold turkey), but pretty much by studying, and otherwise putting time into other projects.  Plus - you could volunteer!

Basically, satisfy yourself in other ways.  My pet project is my pride organization, and creating halloween costumes!


----------



## cruznik71450 (Sep 13, 2010)

There is no stopping completely. Having someone to do it for you helps but it really isn't the same as wanking off. I used to get laid 5-10 times a day but I still wanked twice a day. I think it really depends on the person. I don't wank as often as a used to. Try getting a hobby or a good game. I play a lot of guitar or when im playing a great game I don't worry so much about if I need or want to wank. I'm currently down to about 1-2 times every 1-2 weeks. You can also try wanking like silly till you get bored then wait a few days and it's a lot better. Hope something I said helps. Cold turkey would be bad cause after about three weeks you start getting really edgy (well atleast I do).


----------



## hullo8d (Sep 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Well Oscar Wilde was totally homosexual, whereas I am only bi.



Does it make a difference?

Anyways you should be fine masturbating as long you don't start bleeding.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

astrangeone said:
			
		

> I had this problem one summer - I had no job, no nothing to occupy me...and masturbation was a free activity.
> 
> I stopped it (not cold turkey), but pretty much by studying, and otherwise putting time into other projects.  Plus - you could volunteer!
> 
> ...


I see that when I try turkey.

This is the most popular thread ever...are you guys all perverted?


----------



## smash_brew (Sep 13, 2010)

i got laid this morning and i still jacked it twice since i started responding to this thread. masterbator for life. what what!


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 13, 2010)

lol at the amount of replies in only 30 mins


----------



## cruznik71450 (Sep 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> astrangeone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol no we are just human and yes perverted.


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Sep 13, 2010)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> i got laid this morning and i still jacked it twice since i started responding to this thread. masterbator for life. what what!


I salute you


----------



## smash_brew (Sep 13, 2010)

sorry if i'm not being that helpful. it's my day off and i've been drinking since 10am.  Drinking surly won;t help you stop jackin it.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> i got laid this morning and i still jacked it twice since i started responding to this thread. masterbator for life. what what!


You stud.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 13, 2010)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> i got laid this morning and i still jacked it twice since i started responding to this thread. masterbator for life. what what!



Lucky...


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Sep 13, 2010)

cruznik71450 said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







hehe is that something to be proud of??


----------



## playallday (Sep 13, 2010)

You get old.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> smash_brew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 13, 2010)

XoxconnorxoX said:
			
		

> cruznik71450 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yesh. :3


----------



## playallday (Sep 13, 2010)

Crap, not even an hour after this topic already has five pages... >_< 

*70 User(s)* are reading this topic (35 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users) 	
33 Members: Arctic, CrazyPuzzler, jak66, Fat D, red_fox, jet™, SylvWolf, kaozskyblade, FragAguy, CopyCaet, The Pi, pubert09, Gaz777, kamins, ZANZAROTH, lolval, .MM., shaunj66, hullo8d, somerandomguyO_O, der shadow, dinofan01, alidsl, gjac1, Sebbel, darkdenizen, Hirotsugi, jelmew, NextStep, CannonFoddr, Chaosruler, Fyrus, hundshamer


----------



## smash_brew (Sep 13, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> smash_brew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 13, 2010)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

Uh...I think I should leave this thread, y'know. I'm not getting any _*help*_


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 13, 2010)

shaunj66 is lurking


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

has smash_brew passed out from intoxication or something. _HELPHELPHELP MEEE_


----------



## smash_brew (Sep 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Uh...I think I should leave this thread, y'know. I'm not getting any _*help*_



hay man, you started it. talking about quitting masturbating on a videogame website. what did you expect?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh right. Now that you brought this to me.... ayayayayaa.... what have I done? Thousands of horny guys are just gonna post and post. I bet you one of the 70 viewers here are wanking already.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 13, 2010)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know right?

Sorry Jet, but FAIL.


----------



## smash_brew (Sep 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> has smash_brew passed out from intoxication or something. _HELPHELPHELP MEEE_




I've just begun to drink. i've still got to get threw 2 monday night football games tonight.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 13, 2010)

I had this problem for about a month one year.

Just... stop.
Read some books, watch more TV, listen to some music, eat something.


The best thing you can do is exercise a little more, as that will take away the craving and the need.


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Sep 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Uh...I think I should leave this thread, y'know. I'm not getting any _*help*_


Porn problems :delete it throw it away
masturbation: dont touch yourself unless your going to the bathroom its hard but just leave it alone then i you feel the need eat like a kit kat or something chocolate allright im being straight forward


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> cruznik71450 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No dude, don't use turkey.
They slice it way too thin!
Use thick-slice bologna for masturbation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh...you were talking about something completely different. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(sorry, couldn't resist)


But seriously: arts and crafts. Like a couple people have said; idle hands need to be put to task. 
Certain crafts (macrame, crochet, etc) will leave your hands so sore that you won't feel like touching anything. 
(Least of all, yourself.)


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm... tennis?


----------



## smash_brew (Sep 13, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i hear that banana peels work well. haven't tried it myself. im not a fan of bananas.


----------



## hullo8d (Sep 13, 2010)

You can probably watch the movie Teeth and ruin your image of sex forever.

Or use Bengay the next time you masturbate


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yuk. I'm vomiting now.


----------



## smash_brew (Sep 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> smash_brew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just think of that then when you want to wack it. look ive been helpful after all.


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Sep 13, 2010)

61 User(s) are reading this topic (33 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)  
27 Members: XoxconnorxoX, R2DJ, nando, popoffka, .MM., Depravo, Arctic, IceRentoraa29, PrinnyGOD, CrazyPuzzler, CopyCaet, putifreak, Master Mo, kaozskyblade, MicroChip123, pubert09, ZANZAROTH, jak66, red_fox, shaunj66, der shadow, dinofan01, alidsl, gjac1, Sebbel, Hirotsugi, jelmew


----------



## The Pi (Sep 13, 2010)

If you want to stop completely cut it off


----------



## smash_brew (Sep 13, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> You can probably watch the movie Teeth and ruin your image of sex forever.
> 
> Or use Bengay the next time you masturbate



the movie teeth won't make you stop jackin, just scare you away from vagina. the kid says he's bi. he's got other options.


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Sep 13, 2010)

74 User(s) are reading this topic (37 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)  
34 Members: smash_brew, tijntje_7, nando, cruznik71450, DeadLocked, Joe88, FAST6191, iparn, popoffka, jet™, Kamiyama, XoxconnorxoX, R2DJ, .MM., IceRentoraa29, PrinnyGOD, CrazyPuzzler, CopyCaet, putifreak, Master Mo, kaozskyblade, MicroChip123, pubert09, ZANZAROTH, jak66, red_fox, shaunj66, der shadow, dinofan01, alidsl, gjac1, Sebbel, Hirotsugi, jelmew  
like 4 moderators were reading this! oh and yeah i think the only thing anyone on here does is jack off of play video games


----------



## tijntje_7 (Sep 13, 2010)

That's surely a good suggestion.
Blocking porn sites also works 
Don't try to think about it...
Just... don't.
Whenever you think about it, play some random extremely annoying music.
If you do that everytime you think about it,  
Really...
I need to repost this because of the fact that there is too much *PERVERTED SPAM*
Don't mind the pervs here jet


----------



## Juanmatron (Sep 13, 2010)

How to stop? Easy:

1º Prepare yourself for do it.

2º Write in Google "2 girls 1 cup". I´m so generous, I write it for you.

Enjoy.


----------



## Quanno (Sep 13, 2010)

_ 77 User(s) are reading this topic (37 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)_

wow


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 13, 2010)

XoxconnorxoX and Quanno
We don't need a moment-by-moment update of how many people are reading the topic.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 13, 2010)

hullo8d said:
			
		

> You can probably watch the movie Teeth and ruin your image of sex forever.
> 
> Or use Bengay the next time you masturbate


*DO IT!*


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Sep 13, 2010)

80 User(s) are reading this topic (36 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)  
41 Members: XoxconnorxoX, IceRentoraa29, _Chaz_, Quanno, kamins, R2DJ, hullo8d, Juanmatron, t^2, popoffka, giratina16, Agjsdfd, cruznik71450, darkdenizen, Shinintendo, 1NOOB, ayaka_fan, FAST6191, DeadLocked, iparn, nando, jet™, .MM., PrinnyGOD, CrazyPuzzler, CopyCaet, putifreak, Master Mo, kaozskyblade, MicroChip123, pubert09, ZANZAROTH, jak66, red_fox, shaunj66, der shadow, dinofan01, alidsl, gjac1, Sebbel, Hirotsugi


----------



## heat6jones (Sep 13, 2010)

I suffer from this addiction myself. Part of the problem with trying to defeat the addiction is that everywhere you look you'll hear people saying it's not an addiction and that masturbating cures cancer. Well you wouldn't have made this thread if you honestly thought that and 77 people wouldn't be watching this thread if they honestly thought that.

Masturbation and watching pornography is an addiction for many and this is scientifically proven by the similar high our body gets when we ejaculate which is comparable to the high a drug user feels. Worse is it defiles our minds. I'm sure everyone here probably first masturbated accidentally and innocently, but when it happens multiple times a day and you are disgusted with the material you are viewing, it's obvious that this is a problem. Some of the hmanga, hentai, and pornography I've seen I can never forget. Having viewed this stuff just changes who you are. It's hard to look people in the eyes (especially women) because you no longer can see good, all you see is sexual objects and people who cannot control themselves.

Well I can tell you now the greatest people in the world didn't spend their days masturbating. It's a sad and pathetic habit that destroys the spirit and the mind and the sooner you stop the sooner your life will improve.

The best strategy is to not be alone. If you live with other people, don't close your door. If you're going to be home alone, plan to do something at that time, even if you have to delay doing it so you can do it later when you know you'll be vulnerable. I've noticed when I stop masturbating I'm able to read and understand books better, I am able to dedicate myself to beating a game and improving at it. When I masturbate I usually get bored with everything else in my life quickly. I subconsciously compare the feeling of the high from ejaculation to everything else and suddenly only want to masturbate. I cannot even watch a movie or tv show when this happens.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 13, 2010)

1) Take a photo of your mother and use it as your desktop wallpaper.
2) Fap to your favourite pr0n
3) Just at the point of no return hit the X in the top right corner to close down your video player/browser/image viewer
4) Orgasm while staring deeply into your mothers eyes
5) Repeat until you automatically associate masturbation with your mother


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Sep 13, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> hullo8d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf is bengay wedont have it in australia??


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ugh, the moral patrol...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 13, 2010)

XoxconnorxoX said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muscle relaxant.


----------



## giratina16 (Sep 13, 2010)

XoxconnorxoX said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It burns don't even thing about it!


----------



## smash_brew (Sep 13, 2010)

weather you watch porn or not there will always be the need to touch your self. its a natural guy thing. don't fight nature.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Sep 13, 2010)

heat6jones said:
			
		

> I suffer from this addiction myself. Part of the problem with trying to defeat the addiction is that everywhere you look you'll hear people saying it's not an addiction and that masturbating cures cancer. Well you wouldn't have made this thread if you honestly thought that and 77 people wouldn't be watching this thread if they honestly thought that.
> 
> Masturbation and watching pornography is an addiction for many and this is scientifically proven by the similar high our body gets when we ejaculate which is comparable to the high a drug user feels. Worse is it defiles our minds. I'm sure everyone here probably first masturbated accidentally and innocently, but when it happens multiple times a day and you are disgusted with the material you are viewing, it's obvious that this is a problem. Some of the hmanga, hentai, and pornography I've seen I can never forget. Having viewed this stuff just changes who you are. It's hard to look people in the eyes (especially women) because you no longer can see good, all you see is sexual objects and people who cannot control themselves.
> 
> ...


+1 for comment that contains sense.
It IS a real problem, and all you noob pervs that keep jacking off to this thread, seriously get a life -.-


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Sep 13, 2010)

heat6jones said:
			
		

> I suffer from this addiction myself. Part of the problem with trying to defeat the addiction is that everywhere you look you'll hear people saying it's not an addiction and that masturbating cures cancer. Well you wouldn't have made this thread if you honestly thought that and 77 people wouldn't be watching this thread if they honestly thought that.
> 
> Masturbation and watching pornography is an addiction for many and this is scientifically proven by the similar high our body gets when we ejaculate which is comparable to the high a drug user feels. Worse is it defiles our minds. I'm sure everyone here probably first masturbated accidentally and innocently, but when it happens multiple times a day and you are disgusted with the material you are viewing, it's obvious that this is a problem. Some of the hmanga, hentai, and pornography I've seen I can never forget. Having viewed this stuff just changes who you are. It's hard to look people in the eyes (especially women) because you no longer can see good, all you see is sexual objects and people who cannot control themselves.
> 
> ...




I was innocent a long time ago


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 13, 2010)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> weather you watch porn or not there will always be the need to touch your self. its a natural guy thing. don't fight nature.


Fuck yo couch!


----------



## Shinintendo (Sep 13, 2010)

1)Delete your porn and use Internet Kosher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ask your ISP to put a blockade of all adult material on your internet.
2)go to group therapy
3)better yet, go be a monk. take a vow never to have sex and look at sex. 
cause man, our world is filled with sex, you can't escape it.
everything will remind you of sex and make your dick itch for a fap


----------



## smash_brew (Sep 13, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> smash_brew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If your going to fuck your couch, wear a condom. going raw dog with a couch can lead to nasty rug burns. not that i would know first hand or anything.


----------



## playallday (Sep 13, 2010)

It's a part of life nowadays.  Just go with the flow.

shaunj66 & FAST6191, *POST ALREADY!*  I want to see what you're gonna say about this.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 13, 2010)

...OW.


----------



## Kane91z (Sep 13, 2010)

just to warn you my friend stopped and then gained 60 lbs in 6 months from eating instead =/

honestly masturbation is healthy - but if you need to watch perverted content which makes you feel ill after - you have other psychological issues at play.


----------



## XoxconnorxoX (Sep 13, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> It's a part of life nowadays.  Just go with the flow.
> 
> shaunj66 & FAST6191, *POST ALREADY!*  I want to see what you're gonna say about this.


the mods will probabley ban someone temporarily they did it to me when i ranted about my ex girlfriend *cough*bitch*cough*
dont ban me im joking joking!!


----------



## Arm73 (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't think you can completely stop unless you have a steady partner with a regular sexual relationship.
I mean the penis is one of your body's organs, and it needs to function properly.
If you never use it, you'll run into problems soon or later.

On the other hand ( no pun intended ) quitting visiting porn sites and such would be the healthier thing to do if you are worried that masturbation will diminish your ability to enjoy sex with your partner.
In fact, most of the ' activity ' happens to be in your brain and your brain alone can make you reach an orgasm.
If you are a porn addict, and used to shuffle through thousands of porn videos or pictures, then when you try to concentrate on one single partner, it will be less enjoyable because your brain is used to a lot more visual stimulation.
So I wouldn't    say quit altogether, keep your organs ( and the muscles in there ) in shape and capable of properly functioning when needed, just as you do with your biceps, legs and brain,  but stay away from porn and other sexual stimulation that you might be attracted to, and might spoil your natural process of getting aroused by a real companion.
Then you will enjoy your relationship to the fullest.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

OK. HOW Do I quit porn sites. I will not quit masturbating, maybe cut it down weekly or something, maybe a 'reward', but I always recall memories of porn while masturbating. How do I stop porn sites from invading my brain?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> OK. HOW Do I quit porn sites. I will not quit masturbating, maybe cut it down weekly or something, maybe a 'reward', but I always recall memories of porn while masturbating. How do I stop porn sites from invading my brain?


Take up a hobby.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> OK. HOW Do I quit porn sites. I will not quit masturbating, maybe cut it down weekly or something, maybe a 'reward', but I always recall memories of porn while masturbating. How do I stop porn sites from invading my brain?



Block 'em with a filter.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Sep 13, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 for comments that make sense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and the other dude, who suggested the awesome)


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done that, but I know the password, obviously.


----------



## Law (Sep 13, 2010)

grow the fuck up, kid.

this shit will leave your system naturally.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

Eventually. A massive word with big problems. Sheesh, this is going to be hard.


----------



## Chaosruler (Sep 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> OK. HOW Do I quit porn sites. I will not quit masturbating, maybe cut it down weekly or something, maybe a 'reward', but I always recall memories of porn while masturbating. How do I stop porn sites from invading my brain?


Do you have any ideas how many people asked that question? it just seem to raise along with the years

Honestly? real solution is to DO SOMETHING (or someone)

Video games included, programming, watching t.v, anime, manga, books (always comes last, huh?)

other recommandition is to set your wallpaper as something disgusting in your brain, and seriously, I know you can find something at temp pics, people were just posting there fake pics with no relevence to themselves that looks like.... I won't describe more

Last thing? actual activity with your hands, does the best preformance, for me it was modding, till I had no money to pay for cases


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

Great advice! VGs here I come!


----------



## smash_brew (Sep 13, 2010)

Maybe you should stop looking at this as a problem. why not think of it as a good thing? it feels good and releases stress. sounds like a good thing to me.


----------



## giratina16 (Sep 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> OK. HOW Do I quit porn sites. I will not quit masturbating, maybe cut it down weekly or something, maybe a 'reward', but I always recall memories of porn while masturbating. How do I stop porn sites from invading my brain?


Try a simple search of that's not sexy. If that doesn't turn you off then nothing will. Masturbating is not a bad thing. You should love it!


----------



## CamulaHikari (Sep 13, 2010)

smash_brew said:
			
		

> Maybe you should stop looking at this as a problem. why not think of it as a good thing? it feels good and releases stress. sounds like a good thing to me.


^This~!
My friends and I always say that it's a healthy sign of development


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK. To cut it down... where's [M)artin? I need his opinion, stat.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 13, 2010)

just search for gore pics
that should turn you off pretty quickly unless your into "necrophilia"


----------



## smash_brew (Sep 13, 2010)

in this day and age free entertainment is always good.


----------



## Law (Sep 13, 2010)

It's how many people are currently laughing at your terrible trolling.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> just search for gore pics
> that should turn you off pretty quickly unless your into "necrophilia"


That's sick. Damn.

@Law... ... .. ... ... .... .. .. .... . Oh gosh, I'm still reeling about these Gore pics.


----------



## Warrior522 (Sep 13, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> It's how many people are currently laughing at your terrible trolling.



...that's... not very nice...


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

Warrior522 said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh. Gore....


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Warrior522 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 13, 2010)

You've gotten all the useful answers out of this that you're going to. 
The rest of them will be variations on the theme of 
"do something else" 
"masturbation is good" 
or "Look at all the people reading this thread"

I'd recommend closing it.


----------



## Issac (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, Actually it isn't that hard to not do it. First off: How often do you do it? Try to do it less, not quitting directly. And also, make yourself some goals to accomplish. 
"I won't masturbate at all until i get into that cute girls panties" or something... If you do have a crush on someone, for example...


----------



## smash_brew (Sep 13, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> You've gotten all the useful answers out of this that you're going to.
> The rest of them will be variations on the theme of
> "do something else"
> "masturbation is good"
> ...



It's true. i could keep telling you to keep beatin it all day long.


----------



## Chaz. (Sep 13, 2010)

Cold water down the trousers is your best bet!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> You've gotten all the useful answers out of this that you're going to.
> The rest of them will be variations on the theme of
> "do something else"
> "masturbation is good"
> ...


Sure. Gimme a minute to get the posts I thought were good..


----------



## Law (Sep 13, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> jet™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



COME ON GUYS I'M SUPER CEREAL

HOW DO I STOP DOING THIS EVIL DEED?


----------



## Fudge (Sep 13, 2010)

My record is 4 or 5 days. I do it way too much.
EDIT: Typo.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

y'know what, too much effort. I'll save the link. Leave people to whatever this thread. C'mon guys! Shoo! Shoo!


----------



## smash_brew (Sep 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you can still see the posts even if the thread is locked. just can't reply any longer. and just for the record, keep beatin it!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2010)

I will close it and open it when I need it.


----------



## Raika (Sep 13, 2010)

inb4close


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 13, 2010)

jet™ said:
			
		

> I will close it and open it when I need it.


Ironically, this applies to porn sites as well.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 14, 2010)

I thought I locked the thread...


----------



## Fluto (Oct 8, 2010)

this sort of helped
i did by accident oh well
new hobby 
making crappy figurines out of cardboard !!
Keyblade no.1 here i come

edit: o.o 10 people are reading this
did i bring this back to ife


oops...

stampede


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 8, 2010)

the male's blog was revived again.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 8, 2010)

My record without it is maybe 6 days max? Might be a bit less.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 8, 2010)

in b4 re-close


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 8, 2010)

I've always found that getting active cuts down the... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... urges.

Go to the library and read a book, go out with some friends, do some papercraft, go see a sports event with the family... Something. 

I realize doing stuff like this may not always be possible ( I know it isn't for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but doing stuff like this whenever you can should keep you preoccupied enough.


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 8, 2010)

now being serious

easy get a girlfriend(supposing u r heterosexual) to have sex with

edit my record is 2 to 3 days max


----------

